# Two random questions



## Lukony (Apr 12, 2006)

I can't seem to find anywhere with listings of insect conventions in california. Does anyone know of any? Also I just recently started keeping mantises and was wondering if anyone knows of any other interesting insects to keep of course it would be your opinion.


----------

